# No USB Debugging



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys, I just got my vzw GS3 and cant stand touchwizz, so I want to start flashing. For the life of me i cant get debugging to work though. I have the drivers installed (they were installed from my galaxy nexus but i reinstalled them just to be safe). I tried this also on another PC. I can never get the USB Debugging mode icon in the notification tray. I was trying to use the rootdebugfs method and the odin method to gain root, but Neither would access adb. I can transfer files onto it though. I installed Kies thinking that might help, but now kies isn't even connecting to it.

Please help out if you had this experience. Also if you have a preference on which method to root let me know, thanks


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

turn debugging on in developer options?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> turn debugging on in developer options?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


yes i did that... its on, but all i get is "connected as a media device". and when i run the root tool it says adb commands not accepted or something like that


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

it says "adb is not recognized as an internal or external command"


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

what os on your computer? sounds like maybe your path is wrong maybe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> what os on your computer? sounds like maybe your path is wrong maybe
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


windows 7 on both my laptop and desktop, tried the usb ports behind and on front of the desktop too


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

and when i plug the phone in it comes up with the little driver dialog, which says that adb interface is ready to use. so it seems like its a phone problem.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

happypizza said:


> it says "adb is not recognized as an internal or external command"


this means adb is not in your path...
cd to where it is or add its location to your PATH variable (google will help you here)


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

invisiblek said:


> this means adb is not in your path...
> cd to where it is or add its location to your PATH variable (google will help you here)


I've tried 3 of the solutions in THIS thread and cant nothing has worked... it seems like the phone isnt recognizing that its connected, on both computers? Sorry, im not a developer and am not an expert once you get deeper into windows settings.


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

Nevermind, the guide i was using said to open the rooting tool as administrator, but when I did it without doing that it worked fine. Thanks for the help! please close the thread.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Locked per request, glad you got it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

